# tyco banshee Quad runner problem



## carcat (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a great looking banshee but it does not run,seems to be a motor brush problem,does anybody know what kind of brushes they use?? Also how do you take those bodies off ?? Any help would be great,thanks,Dale


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am not sure if it a 440x2 chassis or not
but i would guess it is.
so places like lucky bobs would carry brushes and motors


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## mrlousi7 (Feb 17, 2015)

Clear nail polish clashes with your eye shadow? How can something clear clash with anything? I agree with LeeRoy98 sounds like an excuse


----------



## mrlousi7 (Feb 17, 2015)

it does not run,seems to be a motor brush problem,does anybody know what kind of brushes they use?? 
Also how do you take those bodies off ?? Any help would be great,thanks,Dale





__________________________
JSHJ23


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcardan said:


> i believe the body is held on with eyelets the eyelets also hold the fake springs on like the tyco aero hopper slot cars. they are a HUGE pain to pop off
> 
> the rear eyelets you can push from the bottom of the chassis up with a very small punch, the front you have to pry up and you can damage them. tyco never meant for the bodies to come off after they manufactured them.
> 
> when you do pop the eyelets the spring go flying,,, i opened my aero hopper body inside a large clear plastic bag so the springs were contained.. i learned that from the first time i tried it and lost 2 springs on another car.


on the FRONT springs, compress the body/chassis, until the head of the spring post raises above the body, then use 90o tweezers 2 gently pull out & free the chassis from body....

worked on many a Fast Traxx version....


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Carcat, If you remove the shoes & springs you should be able to grab the brush tubes with some needle nose pliers & twist them out. Should be stock 440 brushes & springs in there. The guys are trying to help with some different tyco`s!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

mrlousi7 said:


> Clear nail polish clashes with your eye shadow? How can something clear clash with anything? I agree with LeeRoy98 sounds like an excuse


Excuse me, but I don't remember commenting on this thread. Did I miss something?


----------

